# Blank Pages



## horseUSA (Feb 15, 2014)

Please post time (and your timezone) and url you were trying to load please. Will try to hunt it down


----------



## rochie (Feb 15, 2014)

just happened 18.08 UK time http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21...06-pacific-theatre-operations-ii-40019-2.html


----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2014)

And it happened to me too.. 19:13 my local time... http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/profile.php?do=editattachments&showthumbs=1&page=702


----------



## parsifal (Feb 15, 2014)

They both relate to me....oh dear, i wonder if ive got some kind of virus. i did a scan since then and found nothing....


----------



## rochie (Feb 15, 2014)

It also happened to me earlier today on the forum main page, didn't see this thread untill later so I think it's just a coincidence !


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 15, 2014)

Twice this morning for me, between 8:00 a.m. and 9 a.m. (Pacific)

First occurrence was trying to load the last page of "Picture of the Day"; WWII General and the second event was trying to load page 4 (from page 5) of "Declining Page Count"; Errors/Problems

Of course, refreshing the blank page in both cases fixed the problem


----------



## Marcel (Feb 16, 2014)

Just now, around 9.50am central european time. Using safari on an ipod touch. Mobile template, going from off topic to the forum index.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 16, 2014)

Just happened to me. I've noticed that it usually occurs for me when trying to open a thread from the "New Posts" section. I always click "New Posts" to see whats new, then open a relevant thread. That is when it happens. Not so much if I'm already in a thread and going to the next page.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2014)

I have not had it happen yet.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 16, 2014)

4:46 PM Mountain Standard, this page loaded blank: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21-pacific-theatre-operations-ii/1-48-grumman-avenger-tbf-1c-pacific-theatre-operations-ii-39953-7.html

You're off the hook Karl!


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2014)

About 4 p.m. Pacific, went to come onto the server by way of .../forum/ and it loaded blank after a slight delay.

Refreshed and it was fine for the duration of the session.

This was with Firefox, btw


----------



## Wurger (Feb 17, 2014)

Just got a blank page accessing the thread 12:52 my local time. Refreshed screen and all is fine now.


----------



## rochie (Feb 17, 2014)

Just happened twice at 18:08 UK time here, http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21...iv-pacific-theatre-operations-ii-39949-7.html
And again when I hit the forum button.
Then I kept getting service temporarily unavailable page
Using my Kindle Fire with Silk browser


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, I think the site must have had some issues today as I could not get in at about that time either Karl.


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just happened 9:45 PST. Went from New Posts to here...http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21...heatre-operations-ii-39969-5.html#post1102042 Hit refresh and all was good.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 20, 2014)

9:02 Mountain Standard launching site home page from Google Chrome.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 25, 2014)

Got one this morning: 8:50 a.m. (Pacific) off topic/what cheered you up today?

Refreshed the page and it loaded right up


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 26, 2014)

11:31 AM Mountain, http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21...-theatre-operations-ii-40119.html#post1103948, Chrome on OS X 10.9.


----------



## Catch22 (Feb 26, 2014)

12:01 Mountain, Group Builds - Official.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 27, 2014)

7:10pm Mountain Std http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/20-aircraft-foreign-service-wwii/1-48-brewster-b-239-x2-aircraft-foreign-service-wwii-39661-7.html


----------



## rochie (Feb 28, 2014)

just now 12.35pm uk time
Vic's spitfire build thread
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/21...c-pacific-theatre-operations-ii-39948-12.html

took 3 times hitting refresh page before anything appeared.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 1, 2014)

At 10:40 a.m. Pacific, posted a reply to a thread (request of Iwo Jima maps) and got a blank page, went to reload it and got a 503 error:
*Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.*


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok Horse, got a great error message while loading the forum up into Firefox just now.

A picture probably speaks louder than words with this one! 







As usual, refreshing the page fixed it immediately.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2014)

You should try to convince your net browser to speak English. No wonder server couldn't understand.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 3, 2014)

It must get really ****** up with Jan then !!!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## pbehn (Mar 3, 2014)

I dont know if this is related but when I post on a thread it "disappears" from the list until someone else posts after me.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2014)

Been OK for the most part for me. Did get a 503 error on the Start to Finish Builds forum just now though (22:17 GMT)


----------



## Wurger (Mar 3, 2014)

The most probable reason for the 503 error is that a server is temporary overloaded or it is performing maintenance of the web server, where an account is being hosted. Note that the error message means that the server is not completely down as it is still able to return the error message to a web browser, however, it is not functioning normally at the moment. The best thing to do is to allow some time and then try to access the website again or just click the refresh button.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 5, 2014)

Had a blank page again, just a minute ago when I tried to access a thread in the misc section.


----------

